# Lasst alles Raus



## Succubie (25. November 2007)

habt ihr was auf dem herzen was ihr der welt verkünden wollt?
hier könnt ihrs tun


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. November 2007)

Ich hasse die Welt. So, und nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (25. November 2007)

Ich auch^^

Soll dass wieder mal Spam sein?!...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. November 2007)

Für schrieb:


> Ich auch^^
> 
> Soll dass wieder mal Spam sein?!...



Naja, da der Thread "Lasst alles raus" heißt, kann man nichts anderes erwarten als Spam.

Achja, ich hasse Glasnudeln. -.-

(Vote für /close)


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Die Welt ist ein Haufen Shice und ich bin rein getreten!
Außerdem hoffe ich das durch die globale Erwärmung,
alle Hopper unter ihren Gangsta-Mützen aussterben!


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

Was mich stört: Bild-Leser, die den Schrott aus dem Springer-Verlag auch noch glauben. Nein, es strört mich nicht nur, es macht mir auch Angst.


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, da der Thread "Lasst alles raus" heißt, kann man nichts anderes erwarten als Spam.
> 
> Achja, ich hasse Glasnudeln. -.-
> 
> (Vote für /close)




LOL XD


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Was mich stört: Bild-Leser, die den Schrott aus dem Springer-Verlag auch noch glauben. Nein, es strört mich nicht nur, es macht mir auch Angst.




Das es leut gibt dies überhaupt lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  omg


----------



## Rootstrain (25. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Außerdem hoffe ich das durch die globale Erwärmung,
> alle Hopper unter ihren Gangsta-Mützen aussterben!




Hilfe, überall Metaller, die genauso intolerant und nervend sind wie die Hopper. Schlimm, da sollten beide Grupierungen im Glashaus mal keine Steine werfen. AUßerdem ist weder Hip Hop noch Metall keine Musik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

meckermize schrieb:


> Das es leut gibt dies überhaupt lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange sie zum Bildblog gehören, dürfen sie's auch gerne lesen, alle anderen können sich zu einer Gefahr entwickeln.


----------



## Huntara (25. November 2007)

Jeman aus meiner alten Gilde...dieser Typ ist einfach zum kotzen und eine Peinlichkeit für die Welt.


----------



## AhLuuum (25. November 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass Carcharoth den Thread mit einem schönen Spruch closed.


----------



## Jácks (25. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Carcharoth den Thread mit einem schönen Spruch closed.



Ich hoffe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was ich hasse?
Türken die im jedem Satz 10x Weissu oder Isch schwör auf alles ey verwenden^^


----------



## Rednoez (25. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> alle Hopper unter ihren Gangsta-Mützen aussterben!



Dass sich Metaller sich ihren "unteren Bereich" mit ihren Nietengürteln aufreißen?

War genauso dumm und vorurteilsvoll.

Also lasst es.


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Dass sich Metaller sich ihren "unteren Bereich" mit ihren Nietengürteln aufreißen?
> 
> War genauso dumm und vorurteilsvoll.
> 
> Also lasst es.


Du verallgemeinerst das mal wieder, mich kannst du gerne wegen meiner Meinung flamen, aber nicht die Allgemeinheit! Außerdem, wer trägt schon einen Nietengürtel... drei sind viel besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (25. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du verallgemeinerst das mal wieder, mich kannst du gerne wegen meiner Meinung flamen, aber nicht die Allgemeinheit! Außerdem, wer trägt schon einen Nietengürtel... drei sind viel besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das was du geschrieben hast,ist keine Verallgemeinerung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lassen wir das einfach,sonst entwickelt sich das wieder zu nem Krieg zwischen Metallern und Hoppern Thread


----------



## TheHeretic (25. November 2007)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Und das was du geschrieben hast,ist keine Verallgemeinerung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau, das lassen wir lieber.

Die Lehrer von meiner Abendschule kotzen mich an. Weil sie zu wenig Zeit zum unterrichten haben, kommt in Arbeiten Lernmaterial dran, das im Unterricht nichtmals kurz erwähnt wurde, geschweige denn in den Lernzielen stand(Welche ja nunmal angeben was in den Arbeiten vorkommt, zumindest an "Normalen" Schulen).
Meine Mitschüler kotzen mich an weil sie sich das Tonlos gefallen lassen.

Warhammer Online kotzt mich an weil ich immernoch keinen Betakey hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. November 2007)

Ok dann lass ich mal Dampf ab :

Scheiss Monatsbeitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (25. November 2007)

ich hasse diese ganze Emo-Welle und damit mein ich nicht die Musik, sondern dieses ganze scheiß emotionale Getue. Niemand hat mehr Eier im Sack außer mir, weil alle alles zu ernst nehmen. Das mekrt man zb in den ganzen foren wie hier. Alle sind gestresst, weil sie jedes Wort von einem auf die Goldwaage legen ohne die ganze Aussage zu vestehen.
Ich hasse das, dass man hier nicht einfach mal sagen kann: Halt die Fresse du Mongo!
Ich hasse diese ganzen Leute, die des Leben zu ernst nehmen und sich für alles reinstressen und diese Leute seh ich leider jeden Tag im Studium, die ganzen Opfas, die, wenn man mal mit ihnen weggeht, immer schon um 12 schlapp machen weil ja morgen Vorlesung ist.
Wie gesagt, alles Pussys und ja ihr auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (25. November 2007)

/allesrauslassen


----------



## AhLuuum (25. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich hasse das, dass man hier nicht einfach mal sagen kann: Halt die Fresse du Mongo!



Nur weil du kein Niveau hast, müssen wir uns dem ja nicht anpassen, oder?


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

hab mir gerade auf die backe gebissen. ekliges gefühl.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (26. November 2007)

ich will kündigen, hab so die schnauze voll von dem miesen laden


----------



## glacios (26. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Nur weil du kein Niveau hast, müssen wir uns dem ja nicht anpassen, oder?



Da bestätigt mal wieder einer zu 100% meine These:


glacios schrieb:


> Alle sind gestresst, weil sie jedes Wort von einem auf die Goldwaage legen ohne die ganze Aussage zu vestehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Da bestätigt mal wieder einer zu 100% meine These:



Vorsicht da tritt jemand zurück!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (26. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Da bestätigt mal wieder einer zu 100% meine These:



Ich leg nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage, ich erwarte nur einen ordentlich Umgangston hier im Forum und mit 
"Halt die Fresse du Mongo!" ist KEIN ordentlicher Umgangston gemeint und so lasse ich auch nicht mit mir reden.


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Ich hasse das Arbeitsamt Saarbrücken...um 8 zu nem Termin bestellt, bis 10 gewartet, dann gesagt bekommen, ich solle "heimgehen, die Besprechung dauert noch ein Weilchen", nachdem ich immer gesagt bekommen habe, "wir sind in 10 minuten fertig, warten sie noch"


ARGGHHHHH! Hätt meine Zeit besser in der Massnahme vom Arbeitsamt verbracht, da hät ich vielleicht n paar interresante Jobs gefunden....


----------



## Kal Jerico (26. November 2007)

Ich hasse Hacker dafür,dass sie die Accounts von anderen schrotten...und Blizz dafür, dass seit zwei Wochen den Char unseres Heilers noch nicht wiederhergestellt haben. Ich hasse die Idioten die mit ihren selbsgerechten "Selber schuld" Posts deine Reklamationen im offiziellen Forum kritisieren, was von Sicherheit faseln und nichtmal 3DES oder DMZ kennen. Ich hasse Freundinnen, die deinen Kumpels sagen, dass du ein schlechter Umgang für ihn bist und er deswegen nicht mehr mit dir abhängt. Ich hasse diesen Staat, der durch opportunes Geld und debile Politiker einen auf Burg-die-die-Globalisierung-überwintert-machen, ich hasse Grossverdiener und Stars, ich hasse Promis und alle, die sich für deren Privatleben interessieren, ich hasse Viva, MTV, Soaps, Casting Shows, Rassisten, Kulturpessimisten, Lebensbejahende Zweckoptimisten, Frauenmagazine, Herrenmagazine, jeden der sich "Experte" nennt, die Spritpreise, jeden verdammten Politiker, meinen Job, meine Nachbarn, Frensehköche (J. Oliver: stirb einen grausamen Tod!), Datenpiraterie, die Preisinsel Schweiz und die 5 Tage Woche. Ich hasse die Boulevardzeitungen, das Fernsehen, dessen Programm dämlicher ist als jeder Europäer, die Konventionen unserer Gesellschaft, das man sich noch immer nicht rassistische Witze verkneifen kann, das mit zweierlei Mass gemessen wird und das heute das Volk Angst vor seiner Regierung hat, statt umgekehrt. 


Nicht alles ernst gemeint, aber wenn ich mich schonmal austoben darf dann richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fühl mich schon viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (26. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich hasse das, dass man hier nicht einfach mal sagen kann: Halt die Fresse du Mongo!


Weißt du denn, was "Mongo" bedeutet?
Anscheinend nicht. Sehr traurig.
Wenn doch: Sehr traurig, dass du das als Beleidigung nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Veragron (26. November 2007)

Ich hasse meinen Mathelehrer, meine Französischlehrerin, alle Lehrer, die Schule erst Recht. Ich hasse Arbeiten im Allgemeinen und im Besonderen, wenn wir sieben (7) Arbeiten in zwei (2) Wochen schreiben. 
Ich hasse diese scheiß Hausaufgaben, ich hasse meinen Zahnarzt, eigentlich auch jede Art von Ärzten, außer halt Die Ärzte, ich hasse ungebildete gangzta Pfeifen von einem 11 Jährigen Bohnenstängel, die sich krass fühlen weil sie Baggypants tragen und die meinen, sie könnten jemanden, der fast 2 Jahre älter ist, bis zur Grenze provozieren, und ich hasse das Kaugummi, das ich grad kaue. 
Ich hasse meinen scheiß Füller, der mein Heft in eine Bayernfahne verwandelt hat. Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, ich hasse Bayern im Allgemeinen und Stoiber im Besonderen, ich hasse die scheiß Politiker, ich hasse Napoleon, Rassisten, Eiscafés im Winter und den Intelligenzbolzen, der eine Kartätsche mit in Schule gebracht hat. Ich hasse mein Headset und auch Gewitter.
Ich hasse eigentlich noch viel mehr, aber hier ist jetzt mal Schluss.

...
....
......

Gott, war das befreiend. Danke an den TE \o/


----------



## Minati (26. November 2007)

Okay, ich mache auch mal mit:

Ich hasse meine Kontaktlinsen, die meine Augen schon wieder zum flennen bringen. Ich hasse meinen Job, mein niedriges Gehalt, meine Kollegen, selbst den bescheuerten Hund, der das ganze Jahr über im Büro umherwandelt und Sabberfäden hinterlässt *igitt*. Ich hasse es, jetzt nicht in meiner Wanne zu sitzen und ein Buch zu lesen. Ich hasse es, jeden Tag früh aufzustehen und in die kalte Luft rauszugehen. Und das allerschlimmste: Ich hasse es, das ich keinen ordentlichen, genießbaren Kaffee hier habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

ich hasse frauen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (26. November 2007)

> ich hasse frauen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (26. November 2007)

Was hat dieses Ungetüm mit deinem Frauenhass zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (26. November 2007)

Oha das Bild ist eine Beleidigung für die FrauenWelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse Hopper die meinen sie wären so reich das sie alles kaufen können und sich raus stellt das sie nur vom Staat leben udn vom TRödelmarkt schmuck kaufen. Trotzdem haben sie imemr so eine große Fresse und verwechseln Punks mit Nazis. WTF was ist aus Deutschland geworden die Politik wird immer schlechter komm wir streiken mal nen halbes Jahr bekommen eigenen Vertrag mit 8-11% gelderhöhung und andere machen XXXX Millarden verluste durch die Bahn.
Ich hasse die Leute die Marko nicht aus dem Knast holen was eigentlichs chon längst passieren sollte, und ich hasse die Leute die ihn dadrine ohne klare beweise festhalten... -.- (Bin kein rassist)!

Und ich hasse BLIZZARD die WOW so kaputt gemacht haben das jeder kack noob von nappl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Epic bekomemn kann -.- Und sie BC raus gebracht haben so wie das neue Addon angekündigt haben^^ Ja ich habe mit WoW aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegen den gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich hasse Mythic weil ich endlich Warhammer spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Achtung ironie^^


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

böser haihappen editiert einfach mein bild.... 


hat mich echt umgehaun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (26. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Ich hasse Hacker dafür,dass sie die Accounts von anderen schrotten...und Blizz dafür, dass seit zwei Wochen den Char unseres Heilers noch nicht wiederhergestellt haben. Ich hasse die Idioten die mit ihren selbsgerechten "Selber schuld" Posts deine Reklamationen im offiziellen Forum kritisieren, was von Sicherheit faseln und nichtmal 3DES oder DMZ kennen. Ich hasse Freundinnen, die deinen Kumpels sagen, dass du ein schlechter Umgang für ihn bist und er deswegen nicht mehr mit dir abhängt. Ich hasse diesen Staat, der durch opportunes Geld und debile Politiker einen auf Burg-die-die-Globalisierung-überwintert-machen, ich hasse Grossverdiener und Stars, ich hasse Promis und alle, die sich für deren Privatleben interessieren, ich hasse Viva, MTV, Soaps, Casting Shows, Rassisten, Kulturpessimisten, Lebensbejahende Zweckoptimisten, Frauenmagazine, Herrenmagazine, jeden der sich "Experte" nennt, die Spritpreise, jeden verdammten Politiker, meinen Job, meine Nachbarn, Frensehköche (J. Oliver: stirb einen grausamen Tod!), Datenpiraterie, die Preisinsel Schweiz und die 5 Tage Woche. Ich hasse die Boulevardzeitungen, das Fernsehen, dessen Programm dämlicher ist als jeder Europäer, die Konventionen unserer Gesellschaft, das man sich noch immer nicht rassistische Witze verkneifen kann, das mit zweierlei Mass gemessen wird und das heute das Volk Angst vor seiner Regierung hat, statt umgekehrt.
> Nicht alles ernst gemeint, aber wenn ich mich schonmal austoben darf dann richtig
> 
> 
> ...




ähm was hasst du nicht?


----------



## x3n0n (26. November 2007)

Mich regen auch einige Leute aus meiner alten & neuen Gilde auf, aber solche gibts immer...


----------



## Licanin (26. November 2007)

Ich hasse meinen Cousin, der mir vor nem halben Jahr ein Handy schenkt, damit er gestern zu mir kommen konnte um zu sagen: gib mein Handy zurück, ich habs dir nicht geschenkt, während ich 2 verdammt wichtige Anrufe erwarte! Somit stehe ich ohne Handy da und dem is es scheissegal! Ich hasse die Arbeit im McDonalds wo ich mehr Umkosten habe als ich verdiene! Ich hasse die Manager dort die ein Zack-zack-zack Siegel auf der Geburtsurkunde haben und ich hasse sie weil sie immer einem sagen man solle sich beeilen um danach zu hören, das man trotzdem scheisse arbeitet! 

Jetzt fühl ich mich auch schon wieder leichter^^


----------



## Veragron (27. November 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Okay, ich mache auch mal mit:
> 
> Ich hasse meine Kontaktlinsen, die meine Augen schon wieder zum flennen bringen. Ich hasse meinen Job, mein niedriges Gehalt, meine Kollegen, selbst den bescheuerten Hund, der das ganze Jahr über im Büro umherwandelt und Sabberfäden hinterlässt *igitt*. Ich hasse es, jetzt nicht in meiner Wanne zu sitzen und ein Buch zu lesen. Ich hasse es, jeden Tag früh aufzustehen und in die kalte Luft rauszugehen. Und das allerschlimmste: Ich hasse es, das ich keinen ordentlichen, genießbaren Kaffee hier habe
> 
> ...




Ähm...*hust* arbeitest du bei buffed? *SCNR*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (27. November 2007)

ich hasse leute die ständig über neuerungen weinen und sich immer beklagen, sie wollen den alten zustand wieder haben. kann man nicht einfach mal was neues angucken und sagen: "jawohl, das probier ich ma aus"

nein, teile deutschlands müssen einfach weinen, so wie ich hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. sache die mich unglaublich ankotzt ist folgendes:
in foren werden einfach zuviele user geflamt nur weil sie mal nen rechtschreibfehler reinsetzen. auch wenn es viele sind. na und? nicht jeder hat das wissen mit dem löffel gefressen, ist er deswegen ein schlechterer mensch? ich hab da mal nen schönen artikel verfasst: http://www.schmalhanspage.de/index.php?opt...8&Itemid=35

hf damit. 

gruß
schmal


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2007)

Ich hasse die ARGE Köln weil die nix auf die Reihe kriegen denen musst du allet 20 x mal erklären bis die wat raffen^^ und weil di emich schon mehr als einmal beschissen haben...die saftsäcke^^und ich hasse ausbildungsbetriebe weil die mir keine chance geben mich zu beweisen (gut hab en beschissenes zeugniss aber genügend qualifikationen mitgemacht um zu beweisen das ich net blöd bin.aber nö.....man will mir ja keine chance geben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  leider


----------



## Nofel (27. November 2007)

Dieser drecks Squid-Proxy mit diesem Sch....önen Samba. Wenn der nicht auf einer VM sitzen laufen würde, ich würde mit dem DV-Knübbel (große Dachlatte, für Bestrafung durch meinen Chef) in den Serverraum gehen und so lange auf ihn einschalgen bis ich den Knübbel nicht mehr hoch bekomme. 2 Zeilen in der Falschen Reinfolge und alle leute (außer mir, da "acl nofel scr nofelskiste | http_access allow nofel" über allem steht, deswegen komme ich auf buffed^^) kommen nicht mehr ins Internet nur noch nach UPS / TNT / DHL und da will man ja nicht wirklich hin. Wobei DHL müsste ich mal nachsehen wo mein ut bleibt...

So... das tat gut und morgen werde ich den Proxy auf einen einzelnen Server aufspielen *fg*

@ Dracun

Bewerben, bewerben, bewerben. Keine Ahnung in welche Richtung deine Ausbildung gehen soll aber mir hat es geholfen das ich z.B. mit 2 Kumpels bei Jugend Forscht mitgemacht hab(durften leider nicht mitmachen weil einer zu alt war). Kumpel hat ne Ausbildung bekommen weil er ein Schachspiel Programmiert hat. Mal nen 3-4 Monatiges Praktikum, obwohl es meist ausbeute ist, doch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Lambiii (27. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> ich hasse diese ganze Emo-Welle und damit mein ich nicht die Musik, sondern dieses ganze scheiß emotionale Getue. Niemand hat mehr Eier im Sack außer mir, weil alle alles zu ernst nehmen. Das mekrt man zb in den ganzen foren wie hier. Alle sind gestresst, weil sie jedes Wort von einem auf die Goldwaage legen ohne die ganze Aussage zu vestehen.
> Ich hasse das, dass man hier nicht einfach mal sagen kann: Halt die Fresse du Mongo!
> Ich hasse diese ganzen Leute, die des Leben zu ernst nehmen und sich für alles reinstressen und diese Leute seh ich leider jeden Tag im Studium, die ganzen Opfas, die, wenn man mal mit ihnen weggeht, immer schon um 12 schlapp machen weil ja morgen Vorlesung ist.
> Wie gesagt, alles Pussys und ja ihr auch!
> ...


Ich hass dich weil du so einenen Scheiß hier laberst.(Mein den Zitierten)
Ich hass Schule und lernen.
Ich hass HipHopper, die denken sie wären was besseres.
Ich hass alle Menschen, die ihre Musik laut mit handys hören.
Ich hass leute die ständig über neuerungen weinen und sich immer beklagen, sie wollen den alten zustand wieder haben.Solche Epicgeile Leute nerven mich echt dermaßen.Zum Beispiel Destroyer1990_m ist ein gutes Beispiel.Er hört mit WoW auf, weil auch andere Leute Epics kriegen und nicht nur er.
Ich hass Rechtschreibflamer.
Ich hass Gruppenzwang.
Ich hass Nazis.
Ich hass Lehrer die einen unter Druck setzen.
Ich hass meinem Alltag.
So, mal bisschen was, was mir grad so einfällt.


----------



## Minati (27. November 2007)

So, ich mal wieder:

Ich hasse es am Ende des Geldes noch so viel Monat übrig zu haben. Zudem kommt noch, dass ich schon wieder pleite bin, mir aber mal wieder neue Bücher bestellt habe. Ich asse es, das ich nicht aus dem Knick mit der ganzen Finanzamt-Scheiße komme und wenn das nicht klappt, bin ich von meinem Chef so richtig gearscht. Ich hasse es, dass ich meine momentante liblingsbücher-Serie nicht weiterlesen kann, weil die zwar bestllt sind, aber noch nicht abholbereit sind. Ich hasse es, das ich nciht jeden Tag gebrannte Mandeln und Waffeln udn Zuckerwatte und ... Chili Cheese Nuggets essen kann, weil ich sonst wie ein Hefeklos aufgehe .. mhm ... Hefeklos mit Heidelbeeren. Des Weiteren hasse ich es, dass ich hier auf Arbeit meine Schokolade mit Marshmallows nicht trinken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (27. November 2007)

Ich hasse meinen verdammt grauen Alltag seitdem ich umgezogen bin.

Achja und ich hasse dieses Land.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

Ich hasse die Menschheit, für ihr asoziales Getue. Immer schön "freundlich" und "zuvorkommend". 

Ich hasse es, dass mich alle Leute blöd angucken, wenn ich in der Öffentlichkeit Rülpse! 

Ich hasse das Getue von reichen Leuten, die denken, sie wären besser als die Durchschnittsverdiener. 

Ich hasse HipHopper die ihre scheiß Mütze so Gottverdammt scheiße aufsetzten. (Das Ding fliegt doch beim ersten Windstoß runter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich hasse Sido, Bushido, Azad und die ganzen verblödeten "Gangster" weil sie nichts besseres zu tun haben, außer über Gewalt und Vergewaltigung zu reden.

Ich hasse die Medien, die jedes kleine Spektakel aufspielen um mehr Geld zu bekommen. Ich hasse das Gerede um Trends, Mode und was weiß ich...

Ich hasse Leute, die sich über die Mode von Prominenten unterhalten.

Ich hasse jeglichen Glauben auf dieser Welt.

Ich hasse das Leben, meine Gottverdammte Krankheit, ich hasse Deutschland, dessen Politiker, die Steuern, die Preise...usw.

Ich hasse Kinder die heulen oder nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien.

Ich hasse Menschen, die mir sagen ich sei ein schlechtes Vorbild, wenn ich bei rot über die Straße gehe.

Ich hasse Werbung und verdammt nochmal ich hasse es, wenn sie (Im Vergleich) zum Programm extrem laut ist.

Ich hasse es, dass die Preise in einer Tankstelle extrem überteuert sind.





Ich LIEBE es, wenn ich mich über Leute/Dinge aufregen kann. Wut ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (29. November 2007)

da muss ich dir bei all diesen dingen recht geben, das regt mich auch auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2007)

Ich hasse diesen Thread und weil hier in einigen Ausdrucksweisen gegen unsere Netiquette verstoßen wird - wer überzeugende Gegenargumente dazu hat, kann sie mir gern per PN mitteilen - bis dahin ist der thread zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

